# ich glaube vs. glaube ich



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos.

El otro día, escuchando una conversación entre dos personas, una le preguntaba a la otra que cuantas cosas había metidas en una caja del garaje o algo así.
Esta persona le contesto:

"Es gibt fünf, glaube ich"

Mi pregunta es, si esto es incorrecto y se debería decir "Es gibt fünf, ich glaube", dado que son dos frases principales separadas por coma y el verbo debería ir en segundo lugar.

Muchas gracias.


Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## Peterdg

Es correcto como lo dijo el señor.


----------



## davlar

Gracias por tu respuesta Peterdg. La verdad es que me lo imaginaba. ¿Podrías explicarme por qué es así y por qué mi línea de razonamiento es errónea?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## Peterdg

davlar said:


> ¿Podrías explicarme por qué es así y por qué mi línea de razonamiento es errónea?


Lo siento, pero no. No conozco la explicación gramatical.

Pero, sería lo mismo en español, ¿no?.

"Cinco, creo yo". ("Cinco, yo creo", me chirría.)


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Peterdg. A ver si alguien puede aportar un aclaracion gramatical.

Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## davlar

¿Alguien puede echarme una mano con esta duda por favor?

Muchas gracias.


davlar


----------



## Peterdg

En neerlandés es lo mismo. Lo he preguntado en el foro de neerlandés si alguien lo sabe. Si recibo una respuesta allí, también te puedo dar una explicación gramatical para el alemán. Esperemos un poco.


----------



## kunvla

El "Es gibt fünf" lo considero objeto directo. Me explico:

Es gibt fünf, glaub(e) ich. [← Ich glaub(e), es gibt fünf].

Du hast recht, denk(e) ich. [← Ich denk(e), du hast recht].

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Gracias kunvla. Solo una cosa.
Si inviertes la oración como has hecho, no estoy seguro que se pueda hacer esa construcción. Entiendo que habría que usar una subordinada:

"Ich glaube dass es fünf gibt."
"Ich denke dass du recht hast."

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## davlar

Gracias Peterdg.


----------



## Peterdg

Hola davlar:

Tenemos el lujo de tener un genio gramatical (no sólo de la gramática neerlandesa sino también de la gramática alemana, inglesa y  francesa) en el foro de neerlandés y ya tengo una respuesta (aquí). (Gracias @bibibiben).

Te lo explico en español.

Normalmente, el sujeto aparece antes del verbo, es decir, en primer lugar. Cuando el sujeto no ocupa este lugar y si es otro elemento sintáctico que ocupa este primer lugar, el sujeto, obligatoriamente tiene que aparecer inmediatamente después del verbo y, por ende,  se produce una inversión.

Como ya ha indicado kunvlar, "es gibt fünf" es el objeto directo y en la frase del ejemplo, ocupa el lugar normal del sujeto ("ich") así que el sujeto tiene que aparecer inmediatamente *después* del verbo y por ende, hay una inversión.

En cuanto a:


davlar said:


> Si inviertes la oración como has hecho, no estoy seguro *de* que se pueda hacer esa construcción. Entiendo que habría que usar una subordinada:



En neerlandés tendrías razón, pero no en alemán. La construcción que dio kunvlar es correcta en alemán. La construcción que diste tú, con el "dass", también es correcta. En este caso, el alemán sigue la pauta del inglés, pero necesita una coma (como bien lo ha hecho kunvlar), lo que no es necesario en inglés.

Cosas de la(s) lengua(s).


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> "Ich glaube*,* dass es fünf gibt."
> "Ich denke*,* dass du recht hast."


La explicación, por cierto, muy detallada, ya te la dio Peterdg. Por lo tanto, solamente te pongo la coma obligatoria. Sin embargo, en el habla oral prefiero decir:

Ich glaub(e), es gibt fünf.
Ich denk(e), du hast recht.​o
Es gibt fünf, glaub(e) ich.
Du hast recht, denk(e) ich.​
Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por la aclaración.

Un saludo.

davlar


----------



## Peterdg

He investigado un poco. La inversión que se produce aquí es consecuencia de que el alemán, como también el neerlandés, son lenguas V2. "Lengua V2" quiere decir que el verbo conjugado tiene que ocupar el segundo lugar en la frase.

En wikipedia (aquí) puedes encontrar más información sobre lenguas V2.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Peterdg said:


> He investigado un poco. La inversión que se produce aquí es consecuencia de que el alemán, como también el neerlandés, son lenguas V2. "Lengua V2" quiere decir que el verbo conjugado tiene que ocupar el segundo lugar en la frase.
> 
> En wikipedia (aquí) puedes encontrar más información sobre lenguas V2.



Exactamente, y ninguna de las lenguas románicas, así como tampoco el inglés moderno, sigue esa pauta.
De ahí que, si bien es cierto que también en español lo más normal es decir "hay cinco, creo (yo)" y no "yo creo" , eso a mi entender se debe únicamente al hecho de que aquí queremos enfatizar el verbo, pero a ninguna constricción gramatical.
En este caso, sin embargo, más natural aún sería omitir el "yo".
En otras lenguas románicas, exceptuando por supuesto el francés donde el orden sujeto(obligatoriamente expreso)-verbo no se puede cambiar, acontece lo mismo.
También en italiano, por caso, en este orden el "io" no se diría (casi) nunca, siempre sin sujeto expreso.

Con la frase al revés, sin embargo, las cosas son un poco diferentes.
En los idiomas romances en la construcción "ich glaube, es gibt fünf" es obligatorio introducir la subordinada mediante "que".
En castellano: creo que hay cinco.
Es así también en francés, portugués, italiano, catalán, sardo, rumano, y por lo que sé en los idiomas eslavos también (aunque sólo puedo garantizarlo por el serbocroata).
De ahí que Davlar tienda a pensar que en alemán también sea obligatorio decir "ich glaube, dass es fünf gibt".
Sin embargo, como bien apuntaron, no es así.
Yo también en mis comienzos con este idioma lo pensaba , pero el hecho es que no es posible taducir literalmente de un idioma romance (y tampoco del inglés) al alemán.
Esa es la premisa que nunca se debería soslayar.
En alemán, como en este caso también en inglés, es posible omitir el "que" (dass/that), y en la lengua hablada lo normal es hacer así.
Ahora puedo decir que la construcción con el "dass", por lo menos en Austria, es sumamente inusual. Me parece que es bien raro escuchar algo así, todos dicen: "ich glaub(e), es gibt fünf" o "es gibt fünf, glaub(e) ich", como señalaron.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Hola Marcio, este forum es solamente de español y alemán, pero lo que decís es cierto, la construcción con el infinitivo es posible sin el "que", yo me refería a una construcción con una subordinada introducida por el "que".
La frase con el infinitivo, además de en portugués y en otros idiomas romances como el italiano (pero no en todos los idiomas neolatinos), también se puede dar en castellano: creo tener cinco.
Una construcción de este tipo nunca es posible en alemán, lengua donde en comparación son bastantes pocos los verbos que permiten ser acoplados directamente con un infinitivo en cambio de dar lugar a una subordinada (básicamente los verbos modales - Hilfsverben, más a veces brauchen, ahora no se me ocurre si otros aún).


----------



## kunvla

Ich glaube, es gibt fünf.
Creo hay cinco.

Es gibt fünf, glaube ich.
Hay cinco, creo.

Creo tener cinco. 
Ich glaube, fünf zu haben.

Todas estas construcciones posibles y correctas tanto en español como en alemán.

Saludsos,


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Para mí "creo hay cinco" *no *es correcto, se oye de verdad muy mal, falta algo, nunca lo diría y si me lo dicen mis alumnos, les digo que es sin lugar a dudas incorrecto y eso y todo que yo admito muchas "incorrecciones".

No digo que no se pueda decir, eso nunca lo digo, y para mí se puede decir (casi) todo. Pero, mirándolo como hispanohablante, de verdad se oye mal. No lo recomendaría en absoluto.
Se dice: creo *que *hay cinco.
Eso se dice, eso se oye, eso es lo correcto. El *que *en estas frases para nosotros (hablo de los idiomas romances en general) es casi imprescindible.
Sin el "que" no está bien. A no ser de que nos descuidemos a propósito, para hablar en plan "liviano", así medio haciéndonos los desganados, y entonces lo omitimos por flojera, en este caso se podría aceptar.
Pero repito, por lo general lo evitaría y aconsejaría evitarlo, sobre todo en contextos formales o en la lengua escrita.

Y para aclararlo, que no es correcto se puede fácilmente deducir de otros ejemplos: de ser correcto lo serían también otras frases con la misma construcción, esto es obvio.
Veamos.
¿Sería correcto decir (sólo son ejemplos al azar): "creo eres argentino"? "creo Alemania es un país frío"? "creo la profesora no explicó bien la teoría"?
Bueno...no hace falta añadir más, cualquiera que hable español sabrá decir en un abrir y cerrar de ojos que ninguno de estos ejemplos es correcto y se oyen de verdad fatal.
"Creo hay cinco" tiene además únicamente 8 (!) entradas en Google, y eso que Google cuenta las entradas sin reparar en la puntuación, o sea, incluyendo aquellas donde la frase es como "....creo. Hay cinco..." (y de hecho, casi todas estas ocho son así...).
En cambio, "creo que hay cinco" tiene 322.000 entradas.

Además, ambos ejemplos que da la RAE en su _Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas _en el lema *creer *con el significado de "‘opinar o pensar [algo]’ y ‘tener la impresión o la sospecha [de algo]’" son con "que": _«Creo que ha llegado el momento de que nos conozcamos mejor»_ (Moncada _Hombre_ [Esp. 1990]); _«Creo que eso nos lo contó Susie»_ (Derbez _Usos_ [Méx. 1988]).

En un caso sí sería lo más normal decir "creo...hay/habrá cinco", o sea, justamente haciendo una pausa en la entonación. Esto es, sin hacer que sea una subordinada, sino otra frase.
Por ejemplo, si decimos algo como: "bueno, no sé, creo...habrá cinco personas allí".

Por lo contrario, "creo tener cinco" como ya dije está muy bien, y en cuanto a su correspondiente en alemán "ich glaube, fünf zu haben", aquí no me atrevo a decir que no sea correcto en absoluto, sólo digo que nunca lo escuché en Viena y no me parece para nada usual.
No creo que nadie por acá lo diga. Por eso aquí tampoco lo diría. Luego, si lo dicen en Alemania, ni idea...
Pero aquí sólo se escuchan las dos que menté arriba: "es gibt fünf, glaube ich" o "ich glaube, es gibt fünf", así que yo sólo uso estas.
Voy a preguntar a alguien que sepa más de alemán que yo, pero para mí tampoco esta es correcta, o aunque lo sea formalmente no lo es en la percepción de la gente, no se suele decir y por eso prefiero no usarla. Tal vez en este caso sí la escribiría.

En Google, sea austríaco o alemán es lo mismo, la frase "ich glaube, zwei zu haben" tiene una (!) única entrada. Poniendo "fünf" por supuesto ninguna.
No sé, pero no se oye para nada alemán común y corriente, y por ende tampoco correcto, aunque puede ser que sea correcto sin ser común.


----------



## bwprius

"glaub' ich" ist in der Umgangssprache in (wenigstens einem Teil Deutschlands) eine Art Floskel, die an beliebiger Stelle im Satz eingeschoben werden kann und dazu dient die in umittelbarer Nähe dieses Wortes stehende Information zu relativieren. In diesen Fällen ist diese Floskel - unter grammatikalischen Gesichtspunkten-  keinesfalls irgendwie in den Satz eingebunden.

"Der wohnt jetzt glaub' ich in München." "Michaels neue Freundin heißt glaub' ich Marianne."

In derartigen Sätzen ist der Einschub "glaub' ich" oft derartig kontrahiert, dass aus "glaube ich" ein "glaubich" wird (was man, vor allem als Nicht-Muttersprachler*, oftmals möglicherweise gar nicht wahrnimmt (oder versteht).


< ... >


----------



## kunvla

Hola, Floridsdorfer:

No te fijes solamente en _cinco_ (puedes poner _cuatro_ o _tres_, por ejemplo) ni tampoco exclusivamente en el verbo _haber_ (hay muchos otros), pues tal búsqueda no es eficiente ni es un recurso serio para comprobar lo que se dice o no, o lo que es correcto o no.

Aquí te pongo unos ejemplos sacados de los _Corpus_ de la RAE, de literatura tanto española como hispanoamericana, de entrevistas, de Google, etc.:

(1)
«[...] *creo hay* tres modos de ver el mundo, artística o estéticamente: de rodillas, en pie o levantado en el aire».
[Valle-Inclán en una enrevista de Martínez Sierra, _ABC_, 1928].​
(2)
«En estas afirmaciones y conclusiones de Monseñor Ancel *creo hay* varios errores doctrinales y prácticos».
[García Arias, Luis: _La guerra moderna y la organización internacional_. Instituto de Estudios Políticos (Madrid), 1962].​
(3)
«[...] pero yo *creo hay* otros sitios más conflictivos que Alcalá de Henares [...]»
[Oral. Conversación 17, Universidad de Alcalá de Henares].​
(4)
«Pero también *creo hay* gente que no tiene ni la menor idea y que lo único que quiere hacer es ayudar y no ayuda».
[Corcovic, Laura M.:  La cultura indígena en la fotografía mexicana de los 90s. Ediciones Universidad de Salamanca, 2012].​
(5)
«*Creo hay* uno que otro inglés y algún mexicano».
_Revista iberoamericana_, Volumen 51. Instituto internacional de literatura iberoamericana, 1985.​
(6)
«Yo *creo hay* uno que es su enemigo».
[Bunzel, Ruth: _Chichicastenango_. Editorial J. de Pineda Ibarra, Ministerio de Educación, 1981].​
(7)
«Entre ellos irán unas «Jornadas de arte» (ya hay dos tomos y medio escritos y *creo tendrá* cuatro), que son la historia intima de mis obras».
[_Boletín de la Sociedad Castellonense de Cultura_, 1936].​
(8)
«Por lo tanto, *creo hay* tres Aburtos».
[Loaeza, Guadalupe: _Sin cuenta_. Aims International Books Corporation, 1996].​
(9)
RE:BOLSA DE INTERINOS LA RIOJA
Sí es verdad, a priori da la sensación que pueda ir rápido, pero si siguen el esquema de la de Navarra al final se echarán un año o casi uh año entre idas y venidas...
Por cierto, he estado mirando las bases de la convocatoria, y a diferencia de la de Burgos, *creo habrá* tres listas: titulares, reservas y una lista con el resto de interinos admitidos. )
[BOLSA DE INTERINOS LA RIOJA (sandra5708) Foro de Oposiciones Justicia].​
(10)
«Creo más bien, seré yo quien le cite a usted inspector, tal vez sea más prudente hablemos en otro momento quizás, ahora *creo tendrá* que perdonarme, pues mucho me temo no pueda proseguir manteniendo esta charla, por mucho más tiempo con usted en estos precisos mismos momentos, créame cuando le digo el sentirlo, pues lo siento de veras, volveré a llamarlo en cuanto me sea posible».
[Martínez García, José Manuel: _Los viajes de Laura_. Editorial Cumio, 2016].​
_Nota bene_: En este último ejemplo se omite el _que_ cuatro veces, de las que son dos casos con los verbos que rigen el subjuntivo, pero esto es harina de otro costal.


El uso de la pauta «_creo_ (primera persona, presente) + [la subordinante _que_ omitida] + verbo conjugado» también lo menciona la NGLE, en el apartado 43.3i, en el que a ese respecto se pueden leer las siguientes líneas:

«Se registran en la lengua literaria clásica y moderna numerosos usos de _creer_ sin conjunción y con subordinada de indicativo».​
«Se ilustra esta pauta a continuación:

[...] «De las acciones esperamos que el Nasdaq baje algo más, creo llegará a unos 3900 (_Nuevo Herald_ 10/9/2000)».​
«Lo habitual en estos casos es también que el verbo principal y el subordinado aparezcan contiguos. Este uso es característico de la primera persona del singular».​
«Se presenta, pues, como información circunstancial o como marca modal que manifiesta la actitud del hablante ante la información que se expresa seguidamente».​
En resumen: Como ya dije, la omisión es posible y no se consedera incorrecta ni por la RAE ni ASALE. Me he tapado con esa omisión muchas veces en obras literarias reproduciéndose en éstas la habla oral tanto de hispanohablantes nativos de España como de los de la América hispánica (esta secuencia es bastante extendida en México donde la he escuchado varias veces).

Saludos,


----------



## Floridsdorfer

bwprius said:


> "glaub' ich" ist in der Umgangssprache in (wenigstens einem Teil Deutschlands) eine Art Floskel, die an beliebiger Stelle im Satz eingeschoben werden kann und dazu dient die in umittelbarer Nähe dieses Wortes stehende Information zu relativieren. In diesen Fällen ist diese Floskel - unter grammatikalischen Gesichtspunkten-  keinesfalls irgendwie in den Satz eingebunden.
> 
> "Der wohnt jetzt glaub' ich in München." "Michaels neue Freundin heißt glaub' ich Marianne."
> 
> In derartigen Sätzen ist der Einschub "glaub' ich" oft derartig kontrakiert, dass aus "glaube ich" ein "glaubich" wird (was man, vor allem als Nicht-Muttersprachler*, oftmals fast gar nicht wahrnimmt (oder versteht).
> 
> < ... >



Ja, genauso wird es hier verwendet, es ist eben wie ein beliebter Einschub.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Hola Kunvla, gracias por buscar tantos ejemplos, veo entonces que incorrecto no es, y es verdad que yo me fijé en un uso reducido.
Diciéndolo en una frase larga es cierto que suena mejor, de hecho en muchos ejemplos no estaba seguro al 100%...Y también con el futuro se oye más aceptable, eso sí.
En cambio, en los ejemplos que se me ocurrieron a mí, se oye muy mal.
Eso me llevó a pensar que no sea correcto al 100%. No sé, pero ponerlo en los ejemplos que cité arriba sigue sin sonarme correcto, por eso no lo recomendaría.
Si tendré tiempo, preguntaré directamente a la RAE o así, porque me parece algo que depende mucho de la frase, de cómo suena...
Si me escriben una frase a secas sin el "que" y se oye como que no lo pusieron por desgana, lo marcaría incorrecto. Luego ya depende...
Este es el caso de "creo hay cinco" así sin más. Aquí sin dudas "creo que hay cinco" es la mejor opción y la más usada.
No puedo por supuesto excluir que haya lugares, como México, donde el uso sin el "que" está más difundido que en otros.

_Do svidaniya_


----------



## kunvla

bwprius said:


> "glaub' ich" ist in der Umgangssprache in (wenigstens einem Teil Deutschlands) eine Art Floskel, die an beliebiger Stelle im Satz eingeschoben werden kann und dazu dient die in umittelbarer Nähe dieses Wortes stehende Information zu relativieren. In diesen Fällen ist diese Floskel - unter grammatikalischen Gesichtspunkten-  keinesfalls irgendwie in den Satz eingebunden.
> 
> "Der wohnt jetzt glaub' ich in München." "Michaels neue Freundin heißt glaub' ich Marianne."
> 
> In derartigen Sätzen ist der Einschub "glaub' ich" oft derartig kontrahiert, dass aus "glaube ich" ein "glaubich" wird (was man, vor allem als Nicht-Muttersprachler*, oftmals möglicherweise gar nicht wahr nimmt (oder versteht).


No sólo es propio del habla oral alemana, se encuentra a cada rato también en la de todos los países hispanohablantes:

(1a)
Vive ahora —*creo*— en el pueblo de Domingo Ortega.
«Jinetes en el cielo» - ABC.es​
(1b)
Pero Miriam Reyes (también de indiscutible calidad) nació en Lugo y vive ahora, *creo*, en Barcelona.
cazadores de eclipses: Y el sábado... a BARCELONA​
(2a)
Pues desde ahora Natalia no estará sola, porque otra mujer tiene ya notaría en Lugo; se llama, *creo*, María José Latas y es pontevedresa.
Blog de Paco Rivera  » Blog Archive   » Más mujeres​
(2b)
Su novia se llama *creo* Paola.
Su novia se llama creo paola | ask.fm/iza19977​
_Nota bene_: El inciso _creo_ se escribe normalmente entre comas.

Floridsdorfer, gracias por la advertencia. 


El inciso _creo_ no hay que confundirlo con el _creo_ de la oración principal como en el caso del ejemplo siguiente:

Quizá yo no sea el más indicado para decir nada pero *creo* todos los que van (vamos) *merecen* un gran respeto como autores.
cazadores de eclipses: Y el sábado... a BARCELONA​
Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Floridsdorfer said:


> Si me escriben una frase a secas sin el "que" y se oye como que no lo pusieron por desgana, lo marcaría incorrecto. Luego ya depende...
> Este es el caso de "creo hay cinco" así sin más. Aquí sin dudas "creo que hay cinco" es la mejor opción y la más usada, etc.


Si alguien en plena calle se me acerca y dice _«Creo (que) hay cinco»_ —no importa sin o con el _que_ entremetido—, seguramente pensaré que es un loco o borracho porque sin un co(n)texto apropiado no le encuentro ningún sentido a ese enunciado. Sin embargo, en una conversación de dos personas sobrias y conscientes de lo que hablan, probablemente ni siquiera me doy cuenta de la omisión de la conjunción.


davlar said:


> El otro día, escuchando una conversación entre dos personas, una le preguntaba a la otra que cuántas cosas había metidas en una caja del garaje o algo así.


—Cuántas cosas {llaves, herramientes, etc.} hay metidas en la caja?
—Creo hay cinco.​
[«Se presenta, pues, como información circunstancial o como marca modal que manifiesta la actitud del hablante ante la información que se expresa seguidamente». NGLE, § 43.3i]

O con el inciso:

—Cuántas cosas {llaves, herramientes, etc.} tienes metidas en la caja?
—Hay cinco, creo.​
Saludos,


----------



## Floridsdorfer

kunvla said:


> _Nota bene_: En español (aquí poner el artículo, con los idiomas sin otras especificaciones como "en la lengua española", no creo que sea estrictamente incorrecto, pero no es usual; en alemán en cambio se dice tanto "auf Deutsch" como "im Deutschen"), en cambio del alemán (mejor: al contrario que en alemán), el inciso _creo_ se escribe normalmente entre comas.
> ​Saludos,



In der gepflegten Sprache, glaube ich , man sollte auch auf Deutsch das "glaube ich" zwischen Beistrichen (in Deutschland: Kommas) schreiben.

En cuanto al que, no le demos más vueltas, ya está bien, tenemos percepciones diferentes, a mí como hispanohablante sigue chirriándome bastante su omisión, acepto que no sea incorrecta, pero sobre todo en ciertas fases como la susodicha me suena mal, no usual y no la recomendaría, sobre todo en la lengua escrita, teniendo también en cuenta que yo no tengo que corregir a escritores creativos sino a chicos que hacen muchos errores debidos también al influjo del alemán, por eso a ellos, dependiendo del contexto, sigo tachándoselo sin problemas, si se tercia ; )

Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> Si alguien en plena calle se me acerca y dice _«Creo (que) hay cinco»_ —no importa sin o con el _que_ entremetido—, seguramente pensaré que es un loco o borracho porque sin un co(n)texto apropiado no le encuentro ningún sentido a ese enunciado. Sin embargo, en una conversación de dos personas sobrias y conscientes de lo que hablan, probablemente ni siquiera me doy cuenta de la omisión de la conjunción.


----------



## kunvla

Floridsdorfer said:


> In der gepflegten Sprache, glaube ich , man sollte man auch auf Deutsch das "glaube ich" zwischen Beistrichen (in Deutschland: Kommas) schreiben.


Da hast du wohl recht, denk ich mal. 

Saludos,


----------

